# Switch und Hammerschmidt?



## cliomare (12. November 2009)

Hallo,
ist das Switch 2007 mit einer Hammerschmidt 22 kompatibel?

Grüße!


----------



## slayerrider (20. November 2009)

naja, schon spät aber weil sich sonst niemand erbarmt hat.
Meiner Meinung nach passt das nicht, da du einen Umwerferanschlag unten brauchst und das hat er nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cliomare (22. November 2009)

Hallo,

danke für die Antwort. Was definitives weißt du aber auch nicht? Hab sonst im Netz leider auch nirgendwo was gefunden!

Grüße


----------

